# Race Face Ride XC Parts, wie sind die?



## mat2u (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Ride XC Parts von Race Face sind ja relativ günstig und es gibt eine Menge Komponenten davon um ein Bike duchgehend mit einer Modellinie auszustatten.
Gefunden habe ich aus der Serie: Kurbeln + Innenlager, Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze.
Da ich gerade ein Vertex ausstatten möchte ziehe ich diese Serie in Betracht, hat jemand Erfahung mit den Ride XC Teilen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Catsoft (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Matthias,
die Parts sind eher schwer...

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab einen ride xc Vorbau an meinem billigeren Rad.

Naja - keinen zu schlechten Eindruck aber umhauen tut er mich auch nicht gerade.

Eben dem günstigen Preis angemessen. Wie oben schon erwähnt eben billige grossserienware.

Über haltbarkeit kann ich nichts direktes sagen aber ride *XC* nennt ja schon den vorgesehenen Bereich.


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Dezember 2010)

Habe ´ne Ride XC-Kurbel am Element. Tut halt ihren Dienst und macht keine Probleme. Aber halt nichts besonderes


----------



## mat2u (3. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank zusammen, das ist mir schonmal eine Orinentierungshilfe.
@Guiliano, Du wohnst in Alzenau, ich arbeite in Alzenau  Da könnte ja mal gemeinsam - bitte bei besserem Wetter - die Rockys ausführen.

Gruss

Matthias


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich arbeite auch in Alzenau und hab früher in Hammersbach bissl gearbeitet . Bekommst dann mal ´ne PM


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (5. Dezember 2010)

Meine XC Bilanz nach 5 Jahren.... 
2x Sattelstütze verbogen - nicht beim Sturz.
2x Innenlager hin
1x Vorbau gerissen und zwar vom Gabelschaft oben und unten nach vorne weg...

und ich fahre damit eigentlich nur XC und gerne schnell bergab....

Gute Nacht & Besseres Wetter....


----------

